# Fiction writers.



## Austin Silver (Mar 17, 2018)

Anyone here write non-furry work?  I’ve noticed some talented writers in my ins and outs, and was just curious.  I myself have written mainly non-furry work, my biggest accomplishment was a 250,000 word novel that I burned just for the fun of burning paper.  I don’t save my work, or publish it, people call me crazy.  I write because I love to write, and feel a need to spill messy words over a clean page, reveling in my literary destruction.  What other writers are out there?  What are your eccentricities?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 17, 2018)

Both husband and I write non-furry as well as furry work - mostly speculative fiction, though not exclusively. Of course, with speculative fiction you can also have races that arguably fall under the furry umbrella without the work being exclusively furry.

Most of my work is pretty slice-of-lifey; I enjoy throwing situations at established characters and working out how they react. In general I tend to be pretty mean to my characters. 

Some of my non-furry flash fics:
vixenscratch.furry-tales.net: Vixenscratch | A Taste of Rainbow
vixenscratch.furry-tales.net: Vixenscratch | The Transylvanian Hound
vixenscratch.furry-tales.net: Vixenscratch | The Star-Spangled Colt
vixenscratch.furry-tales.net: Vixenscratch | Killer in the Closet
vixenscratch.furry-tales.net: Vixenscratch | Always Prepared
vixenscratch.furry-tales.net: Vixenscratch | Cat’s New Gown (this one could be interpreted as furry, but I don't feel it is - it's intended to be more of a fable type thing, and though I've not explicitly noted it all the animals are non-anthro)
vixenscratch.furry-tales.net: Vixenscratch | Criminal Carpooling


----------



## Sablesword (Mar 18, 2018)

The great majority of my writing is non-furry. But then, as my profile says, I'm not really a furry, but rather someone who flirts with furry fandom, and I'm shamelessly using FurAffinity as another outlet for some of my kinky bondage stuff. 

The most "furry" things I've written would be my "Max and Melody" stories (where "Melody" is M'rerallie Clan Chumf - a space-pirate catgirl alien) and my older "Centaur tickling" stories that feature centaurs tickling humans. 

My stories in the "hostage corps" 'verse feature alien Bisnik with blue fur and horns (on the males only). But calling those stories "furry" would be a big stretch.

My stories about Elarra the green-skinned goblin slavegirl might be called "furry" if one shamelessly abused the term. They have furry-footed halflings, and the first one has Master Lutz as a minor character - a urbane and cultured lizardman slave dealer. 

My novels are all all-human, with three of them being fantasies set in a world with alchemical magic, and the fourth (actually the third written) set in my "Demancipation" alternate-history 1950s.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 18, 2018)

I do some sci-fi stuff.  Most of it will never see the light of day.  I do it to get thoughts out of my head and be a bit creative.

Would never burn or destroy it though.  It sits there in a folder on my laptop.  It’s like keeping a diary in a way.


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 18, 2018)

I've written a couple of pieces. Self published one, which I now regret because the last 5 chapters were a heap of steaming garbage, and should have been re done. I haven't written much since aside from an odd horror short or a sci-fi short.


----------



## Austin Silver (Mar 18, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I've written a couple of pieces. Self published one, which I now regret because the last 5 chapters were a heap of steaming garbage, and should have been re done. I haven't written much since aside from an odd horror short or a sci-fi short.


I’m sure it wasn’t that bad, what was it called?


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 18, 2018)

Austin Silver said:


> I’m sure it wasn’t that bad, what was it called?



Weeping Angels. And upon reading it again, I retract my earlier statement. It was all a steaming pile of garbage.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 18, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Weeping Angels. And upon reading it again, I retract my earlier statement. It was all a steaming pile of garbage.


No it wasn't.  Guarantee that without even reading it.  We're all stupidly over critical of our own work.  All of us.


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> No it wasn't.  Guarantee that without even reading it.  We're all stupidly over critical of our own work.  All of us.



You're a gentleman and a scholar, good sir. I guess I am being a little hard on myself, given I wrote that 6 years ago, and I've come a long way since then


----------



## LilGh0sty (Mar 27, 2018)

I recently just published my first book. It is a paranormal romance and is the first of four. It is non-furry but does utilize shifters. It was my NaNoWriMo novel and has received some good reviews.


----------



## Amenshawn (Mar 28, 2018)

I've done different writing projects over the years in various genres.  My current work is action/horror fare, but once I get characters yammering at me in my head I can adapt to pretty much any setting.  That said, given the types of characters I gravitate towards, you're not likely to find me doing any basic romance stuff or political thrillers....


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 29, 2018)

Right now, I'm focusing on two projects. One is a high-fantasy story set in an original world, which I plan on publishing eventually. The other is a mass-crossover set in Zootopia, which carries themes from both the _Persona _series and MTG, and characters from pretty much anything I feel like putting in there. 

I'm actually pretty proud of it thus far.


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 30, 2018)

I was about to say "of course" but then I realized that most of my characters are plantfolk or some form of animal thing. My main story has no humans at all and is entirely comprised of plantfolk and animal shapeshifters that keep things of their animal form in their humanoid. All high fantasy, my own world.

...even my 325 page fanfiction I wrote (still incomplete actually) was skyrim...where one of the main characters was my vampire khajiit from Oblivion. 

Or based in my own pony thing.

....basically uh. No. Wow. The things you realize.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 2, 2018)

I'am an aspiring writer and I tend to write short horror stories and medium sized gothic poems.


----------



## Stealtheart (Apr 10, 2018)

I've on and off been working on a novella for the past few years. Only about 70k words.
Other than that I've written a lot of political style writings, such as constitutions, laws, papers, etc. for both school and just fun.


----------



## Sablesword (Apr 10, 2018)

Stealtheart said:


> I've on and off been working on a novella for the past few years. Only about 70k words.
> Other than that I've written a lot of political style writings, such as constitutions, laws, papers, etc. for both school and just fun.



70k words is actually a respectable novel. 

For comparison: 40k or 50k are common minimum cutoffs for novels vs novellas, the first Harry Potter book was 77k, and the standard-issue Harlequin/Mills&Boon romance novel is 55k. 

See also: commonplacebook.com: Word Count for Famous Novels (organized)


----------



## Shotafurryboy13 (Apr 17, 2018)

I write stories


----------

